# Laptop Orten, wie funktioniert das?



## Melcomxy (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Neulich habe ich gesehen(nach dem letzten Win-Update), dass Microsoft in der Lage ist, mit mein Gerät finden meinen 8 Jährigen Laptop zu Orten und dies relativ genau. Jetzt wollte ich wissen, wie das Funktioniert, denn meines Wissens hat mein Laptop kein GPS-Modul. Zumindest habe ich das nirgends gesehen. Mich nimmt es deshalb wunder, wie das funktioniert. Kann mir das jemand erklären?

Vielen Dank für die Informationen im Voraus



PS: Ich wusste nicht genau wohin das zu Posten ist, falls das das hier falsch ist, bitte ich die Moderatoren den Beitrag in die richtige Kategorie zu verschieben.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2018)

Was für ein Laptop ist es denn?

Im Zweifel geht das einfach über die IP-Adresse. 

Allein die Funktion ist aber wieder ein Grund gegen Windows 10.


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Mai 2018)

Jedes Gerät, das am Internet klemmt, ist in der Theorie ortbar. Falls man z.B. nach MAC-Adressen suchen kann - da diese generell einzigartig für JEDES Gerät am Internet ist - wäre das eine Variante. Oder eben die IP (wenn man die denn kennt).

Und bevor wieder alle Aluhut-Datenschutz-Gurus um die Ecke schnellen: ich meine das in der Theorie (natürlich auch Praxis, sofern alle Sicherheitsmechanismen umgangen wurden).


----------



## Melcomxy (5. Mai 2018)

@DKK007 es wäre ein Packard Bell Easy Note MH36

Darf ich an @DKK007 und @teachmeluv folgende Frage stellen: Beim Orten über die IP-Adresse bräuchte da Microsoft nicht Zugriff auf die Daten meines Providers? Denn ansonsten wäre das doch nicht mal so Ansatzweise genau... 
Darf ich noch eine weitere Frage an @teachmeluv stellen: Wie lässt sich denn ein Gerät über die MAC-Adresse orten?

Bitte entschuldigt die Fragen, aber es nimmt mich halt wunder...


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2018)

Die MAC ist allerdings nur bedingt einmalig. Die vorderste Hälfte ist Herstellerspezifisch. Die hinterste ist Individuell. Dort hat man dann 2^24 = 16777216 Möglichkeiten. 

Bei der IP ist der grobe Standort öffentlich. Hier einfach mal deine IP eingeben. utrace - IP-Adressen und Domainnamen lokalisieren
Nur bei UMTS/LTE klappt es nicht, da kommt der Sitz des Providers.



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Jedes Gerät, das am Internet klemmt, ist in der Theorie ortbar. Falls man z.B. nach MAC-Adressen suchen kann - da diese generell einzigartig für JEDES Gerät am Internet ist - wäre das eine Variante. Oder eben die IP (wenn man die denn kennt).
> 
> Und bevor wieder alle Aluhut-Datenschutz-Gurus um die Ecke schnellen: ich meine das in der Theorie (natürlich auch Praxis, sofern alle Sicherheitsmechanismen umgangen wurden).



Dazu müsste allerdings bekannt sein, wo sich welche MAC-Adresse befindet und wem das Gerät gehört. Bei IPv6 steckt die MAC Adresse übrigens mit in der IP-Adresse des Gerätes.


----------

